
Microsoft backs off click-the-X trick in Windows 10 upgrade pitch - ourmandave
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3089438/microsoft-windows/microsoft-backs-off-click-the-x-trick-in-windows-10-upgrade-pitch.html
======
gscott
The other day my wife's computer installed Windows 10 and when it was done I
clicked on Decline on the license and it restored itself. Not that I like
Windows 8 but at least there are no ads in the operating system with 8.

